# Coral and fish shipment arrived



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of new corals, good variety with great pricing, too much to list, baby blue tangs, sailfins, purples, scopas, nasos, etc. Also lots of demo and refurb equipment in stock, ro units, skimmers, calcium reactors, thx


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

any yellow and red acropora?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

how long has the tank been running now Bigfishy?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chromey said:


> how long has the tank been running now Bigfishy?


3 weeks and 3 days...

Yes, I know, it's still too early to put in acropora, and I will just kill it >.<''

And I know they will cost me $80+ for a tiny piece.

*/leave*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL Its just that it will die, Thats what bugs me.

Give it time and youll be able too add anything, with the right husbandry.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> any yellow and red acropora?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Acros coming in about a week, We do have stock now, but limited since last shipment. thx


----------

